# I saw the most extraordinary thing yesterday...



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

My boyfriend Brad and I made an offer on a house, so we were at this house looking at it again, and noticed the neighbor has 3 labs. Well... the first two are normal sized and look completely healthy. And then we saw the third one. It was literally so fat that it looked like a giant hedgehog from far away. It was the most ridiculous thing I have ever seen. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Labs do tend to get very fat with age esp. if they have been fixed. You should see the one at the gas station down the road,looks like a buffalo from afar.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I have a lab/pointer cross who I had to leave with my parents when I moved out (we moved into an apartment, no room for him to run  ) named Duncan, and my mom spoiled him rotten when I left! She actually shares her tea with him, and he gets fed scraps of people food right off the table. I tried telling her "No mom, he doesn't feel left out if you don't give him a saucer full of sugary tea" but she won't listen. Needless to say, my almost 11 year old lab is now 104 POUNDS and looks like a bobble-head.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I couldn't even imagine my dogs drinking tea! How odd.
I called it a Hedgedog and my boyfriend was upset at my terrible pun.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

haleylove said:


> I couldn't even imagine my dogs drinking tea! How odd.
> I called it a Hedgedog and my boyfriend was upset at my terrible pun.


:lol:

I love puns!


----------

